# 90's minitruck pictures?



## starion88esir

Anyone have pictures of the 90's minis? I miss the old days. No ginourmous rims, cutting off rockers to lay doors or anything. 

I've been trying to find pics of the MIC cover truck (there's a company that USED to be the shit and just seemed to stop building out of nowhere) it was a convertibile dually king cab if I remember correctly. Crazy paint with green and blue (?) flames and white interior. All I can seem to find now are the over the top minis, hopefully someone else loves the 90's minis that used to drag around town making the local law enforcement work over time.


----------



## Simplicity

Excellent topic. Unfortuntly, that was before the digital era. Most people have photos, but we would have to scan them. I will see what I got on my PC from back in the day.


----------



## 3onthetree

Hey, I like it toooo. :biggrin: I will have to do some digging and scanning, I miss my 1990 Mazda B2000! Dancing bed, hydraulics (ruined that truck!), Porshce alloys, 15's!


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by Simplicity_@Jul 20 2010, 07:28 AM~18090701
> *Excellent topic. Unfortuntly, that was before the digital era. Most people have photos, but we would have to scan them.  I will see what I got on my PC from back in the day.
> *


chances are with scans, they will either be very shitty in quality OR FREAKING HUGE that it'll be a pain in the ass to load (given that the person does not know how to re size the images).


----------



## baggedout81

MT put out a issue awile back that had a gang of old mini's.

My fav. is Time Machine


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jul 22 2010, 03:04 PM~18114239
> *chances are with scans, they will either be very shitty in quality OR FREAKING HUGE that it'll be a pain in the ass to load (given that the person does not know how to re size the images).
> *



BUZZKILL


----------



## 3onthetree

I found a few...Elite Miniz Los Angeles...I think this was like 1991.


----------



## 3onthetree

1991


----------



## SuicidedRegal

You should watch House Party. They had that mini in there with the truxarossa kit. Loved it. Kid 'N' Play fucking rock. I'm sure Foey will post the video of it if he can find it. Challenge Foey.


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jul 23 2010, 07:29 AM~18120806
> *You should watch House Party. They had that mini in there with the truxarossa kit. Loved it. Kid 'N' Play fucking rock. I'm sure Foey will post the video of it if he can find it. Challenge Foey.
> *



Check this one out....


----------



## 3onthetree




----------



## starion88esir

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Jul 23 2010, 05:28 AM~18120129
> *1991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love it. Looked great. I miss the camper shells.



I don't care about the picture "quality". At least back then you'd get a picture of the vehicle, not a fender that some tool thinks is "art". 

Those truxarossas are a trip.


----------



## Justin-Az

This thread is tight as reminds me of when I got into mini trucks, back then the trucks looked clean. I wish somebody had pics of the old school Samurais, Amigos and Trackers as they made bad ass lowriders. Damn now I want to build a old school minitruck style ride once done with my current project. Heres some pics below. that I found on other threads.


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Jul 23 2010, 01:54 PM~18123967
> *I love it. Looked great. I miss the camper shells.
> I don't care about the picture "quality". At least back then you'd get a picture of the vehicle, not a fender that some tool thinks is "art".
> 
> Those truxarossas are a trip.
> *


 Solid side Snug top with Carpet kit....ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the good old days. :biggrin:


----------



## 3onthetree

I dug out some more last night, found some cool pics of Elite Miniz and Toyz R Us Miniz (toyotas only) from os Angeles....anyone remember them? I will post tomorrow.


----------



## starion88esir

I remember Toyz R Us, if I'm not mistaken they got a fair amount of magazine coverage back in the day.

Trying to find some with the orginal euro taillights, and a wicked paint job. Or the old hot tub bed minis. Haha gullwing doors, suicide tailgates, supra and corvette tailliaghts (those I never liked but were everywhere), neon plate frames and underbody kits, walk through beds or walls of subs. I could go on. 

I found a pic of an old Amigo, tried posting it but it won't work for some reason. Damn cell phone.


----------



## 3onthetree

Here is one I found from Toyz R Us, I know it was a mini truck run in the early 90's, I would like to say Resolutions, but it seemed to rain every year that I went, looks pretty clear here...


----------



## 3onthetree

I was in Elite Miniz, we must have been travelling to a show in L.A....


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Jul 20 2010, 01:27 AM~18089689
> *I've been trying to find pics of the MIC cover truck (there's a company that USED to be the shit and just seemed to stop building out of nowhere) it was a convertibile dually king cab if I remember correctly. Crazy paint with green and blue (?) flames and white interior. All I can seem to find now are the over the top minis, hopefully someone else loves the 90's minis that used to drag around town making the local law enforcement work over time.
> *


----------



## 4pump_caddy

Heres some pics of my best homie Will's truck
























































 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## starion88esir

Your buddy Will has a nice S10. Nice and clean walk through tweed all the way through. 

Thanks for the pics of the MIC duallie! I did not remember it being juiced. I love that truck, is it still around?


3onthetree - any chance you got any more pics of the Elite Isuzu with the dancing bed?


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jul 25 2010, 05:52 PM~18138144
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THIS TRUCK WAS IN A RAFFLE AND SOME CHICK WON IT.. AND FROM WHAT I KNOE IT HASNT BEEN OUT AND ABOUT SINCE IT WAS GIVEN AWAY...


----------



## 3onthetree

> Your buddy Will has a nice S10. Nice and clean walk through tweed all the way through.
> 
> Thanks for the pics of the MIC duallie! I did not remember it being juiced. I love that truck, is it still around?
> 3onthetree - any chance you got any more pics of the Elite Isuzu with the dancing bed?
> 
> I am sure I do...I will have to keep looking. I have 10 shoeboxes full of pics from my old mini truckin days. I will look tonite and see what I can find.


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Jul 26 2010, 02:03 AM~18140837
> *Your buddy Will has a nice S10. Nice and clean walk through tweed all the way through.
> 
> Thanks for the pics of the MIC duallie! I did not remember it being juiced. I love that truck, is it still around?
> 3onthetree - any chance you got any more pics of the Elite Isuzu with the dancing bed?
> *


thanks starion  ...yeah his truck is pretty sick..he has it torn apart rightnow and is gonna do an independant suspension in the rear :biggrin: :cheesy: ...and some other shyt :cheesy: ..
and no prob homie,I'll see if I can find somemore pics and info of the Mic duallie on web


----------



## 4pump_caddy

so I did some research and found that this guy Brent Walker owns the truck, he apparently bought it from the lady who had originally won the truck and is using it as a show vehicle for his shop.

courtesy of streetsourcemag.com
Im Brent from Dallas. I own Brentz Wheel Designs LLC and we are a manufacturer of high quality One Piece Forged dually and 8 lug wheels. We make a full line of truck and SUV wheels. You can see more of our wheel line at www.brentzwheels.com and www.duallywheels.com. I also have built and own several duallys, including the first dually on 22s several years ago. Its a Ford F350, aka White Nasty. I also own the MIC/Master Image Custom Krew Kut dually. You can check out more pics on my profiles. Thanks for looking - Brent We will once again be displaying at the 2005 SEMA show in Las Vegas Nov. 2-5th. Booth #43533. http://www.brentzwheels.com http://www.duallywheels.com 

Recently Viewed by: 
1) droppedcrewcab
2) shortbedduallyking
3) bodydropped
4) dragginsonoma
5) pdolgner



droppedcrewcab was last seen 6/16/2010 10:24:46 AM near Forum - View posts for 'droppedcrewcab'
and has been a member since 5/31/2000 5:37:48 PM


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

I WONDER IF HE WOULD SELL KREW KUT


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jul 31 2010, 12:40 AM~18191784
> *I WONDER IF HE WOULD SELL KREW KUT
> *


Would you buy it?


----------



## baggedout81

Last Look

I'd love to have this mini
http://www.gotpaint.com/theshop/Lastlook/l...s/lastlook1.htm


----------



## 3onthetree

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 31 2010, 08:43 AM~18192726
> *Last Look
> 
> I'd love to have this mini
> http://www.gotpaint.com/theshop/Lastlook/l...s/lastlook1.htm
> *


WOW...that really brings back some memories...


----------



## importmadness

A friend of mine now owns time machine and last look... man i wish i had some of my ol pics from the old shows.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Aug 2 2010, 11:32 AM~18206069
> *A friend of mine now owns time machine and last look... man i wish i had some of my ol pics from the old shows.
> *



I remember a article a year or so in mini trucking.Where someone bought one of them and was redoing the roll pan and paint.Who ever that had had id beet the shit outa it


----------



## importmadness

yeah they did... its looks like it did when it first came out..


does anyone know what happen to side show.. it was another yota around the same time as last look was out.. last i saw it they lifted the shit out of it...


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Aug 2 2010, 11:48 AM~18206204
> *yeah they did... its looks like it did when it first came out..
> does anyone know what happen to side show.. it was another yota around the same time as last look was out.. last i saw it they lifted the shit out of it...
> *


http://www.streetsource.com/forum/topic.as...e=Toyota+Trucks

Yep you were right they did jack it up.That was in 2000 tho


----------



## starion88esir

I love last look, minus the horrible cowl hood. 

I hadn't seen that site in a couple years. I forgot about that. I don't get why they brag about only spending $3000 on it. Obviously there was a shitload of free labor and sponsorship involved. The value of the carbon fiber alone is rediculous.


----------



## Justin-Az

why cowl hood is horrible? Hell cowl hood, phantom grill, body kit, windowless snug and etc used to be on hit back in the day.


----------



## starion88esir

To me it doesn't match the lines. If it was convex that would be great, it would flow with the front end. I like the way they tapered the sides. Not as harsh as a standard cowl hood is, but the fact that it looks like a kicker ramp just doesn't work for me. Normally I like cowl hoods.


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Aug 5 2010, 08:08 PM~18240763
> *To me it doesn't match the lines. If it was convex that would be great, it would flow with the front end. I like the way they tapered the sides. Not as harsh as a standard cowl hood is, but the fact that it looks like a kicker ramp just doesn't work for me. Normally I like cowl hoods.
> *


I see what your saying now, we need more pics in this thread as I like the old school minitrucks.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Jul 31 2010, 03:00 AM~18192055
> *Would you buy it?
> *



IF HE WOULD SELL IT AND THE PRICE WAS RIGHT HELL YEAH , ID DO A SECOND ON THE PAD IN A HEART BEAT...


----------



## starion88esir




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## john96ss

heres a pic of mine before and after back in 91-93 and my chevy luv


----------



## SoTexCustomz

mute it


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Jul 23 2010, 08:45 AM~18120923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ugly


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Sep 29 2010, 10:14 PM~18697678
> *mute it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol damn a gang of old skool minis.


----------



## robncheal

Trucks a lil older then the 90's but we are bringing it back to life we are the og owners as well. We are also working on a tracker to. Gots to love the old rides.


----------



## nueve5

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@Oct 9 2010, 11:30 AM~18772506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trucks a lil older then the 90's but we are bringing it back to life we are the og owners as well.  We are also working on a tracker to.  Gots to love the old rides.
> *


love it


----------



## MRLATINO

Heres my 86 nissan from back in the day MINI FANTASIES shit we had fun


----------



## robncheal

Tilt bed! Nice...


----------



## robncheal

Yes it is








Waiting for the mega bucks to airryder this one also


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@Oct 15 2010, 11:34 AM~18819881
> *Yes it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for the mega bucks to airryder this one also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice tracker


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by john96ss_@Sep 29 2010, 10:21 PM~18696979
> *heres a pic of mine before and after back in 91-93 and my chevy luv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice. I always liked minis on wires. Might just slap my 13's on my isuzu. Still got my 6lug adapters. :biggrin: 
Any pics of the tilt on the LUV?(setup)


----------

